#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  Can't open E-mail

## 薩卡魯瓦

Can't open E-mail page


English not good so don't want to type too many words : P"

----------


## 夜月之狼

> Can't open E-mail page
> 
> 
> English is not good so that I don't want to type too many words. : P"


XP (If there is any mistake, please point out it. Thanks!)

English is so good!

Then......I don't know how to solve your problem. XD

(Kick away)

----------


## 狼王白牙

Grrrrrrrrr.....Woot! Woot!

(Translate: If* http://gmail.wolfbbs.net* didn't work;

please try:* http://mail.google.com/hosted/wolfbbs.net* 

Both of them can work at this morning.

Or.. you have to add both domains: *.wolfbbs.net & *.google.com

at IE's trusted site {Tools--> Security-->Trusted Sites--> Sites})

----------


## 孤狼

> XP (If there is any mistake, please point out it. Thanks!)
> 
> English is so good!
> 
> Then......I don't know how to solve your question. XD
> 
> (Kick away)


還是錯了拉 ... 

因該是這樣的 .... .




> Can't open E-mail page
> 
> 
> English is not so good so , I don't want to type too many words. : P"

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

= ="
I CAN READ CHINESE OK???
Use chinese TANK YOU!=O=

----------


## 狼王白牙

> = ="
> I CAN READ CHINESE OK???
> Use chinese TANK YOU!=O=


請描述更詳細點 (最好是附上錯誤訊息抓圖)
現在已經可以開啟email了嗎?

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

> 請描述更詳細點 (最好是附上錯誤訊息抓圖)
> 現在已經可以開啟email了嗎?


可以開啟email了
Tank You~^^

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

我發現全部都不能開呢@@

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

感覺超不穩定的說~^^"

----------


## 狼王白牙

請抓圖, 或者講清楚進不去信箱是什麼情況 (一片空白? 錯誤訊息? )

不然不知道您進不去的原因是什麼, 可能會解釋成電腦或ISP的問題.

至少我自己使用是完全正常而且很穩定...(每天至少去看信2~5次)

如果實在無法用網頁界面收信, *點我觀看如何使用郵件軟體收信*。

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

向下圖這樣樓@@
普通的無法顯示頁面
郵件軟體我會試試的^^"
謝謝KIBA老大
(抱歉一直煩你^^")

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 向下圖這樣樓@@
> 普通的無法顯示頁面
> 郵件軟體我會試試的^^"
> 謝謝KIBA老大
> (抱歉一直煩你^^")


現在有兩個方法可以測試:

第一就是把前面的 *http://* 改成 *https://*

http://mail.google.com/hosted/wolfbbs.net  這個網址, 改成

https://mail.google.com/hosted/wolfbbs.net

第二個方法是, 改變 IE 的代理伺服器(proxy)試試看

這邊是不使用代理伺服器的狀況都可以正常使用

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

謝謝
請問怎麼改PROXY?
發現有很多的頁面(與樂園無關)都會不能開啟@@
不知道會不會被什麼給擋掉了@@"

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

發現...好像是那親愛(該死?)的防火牆太過強大所導致=="

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 發現...好像是那親愛(該死?)的防火牆太過強大所導致=="


如果找到問題的話就好了

的確, 防火牆會影響某些軟體或網站的使用

----------

